# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  βαλβίδα ασφαλείας που στάζει, elco θερμοσίφωνας

## stknightmare

Η βαλβίδα στάζει η συνδεσμολογία είναι ως εξής θερμοσίφωνας (elco 80 λίτρα)---> δοχείο διαστολής (8 λίτρα aquarium) ---> βαλβίδα ασφαλείας ταφ 12 και 14 (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι bar)

Στην αρχή που το έφτιαξε ο υδραυλικός δεν έσταζε.

Τονίζω ότι έχουμε πολύ  υψηλή πίεση ακουγόταν κοπάνημα στους σωλήνες (με το βαρελάκι αυτό έφτιαξε).

Στην αρχή δεν έσταζε όταν ανάβαμε το θερμοσίφωνα τόσο συχνά, τώρα όσο περνάει ο καιρός χειροτερεύει.

Το βαρελάκι έχει μια μαύρη μανιβέλα πάνω και από κάτω σωλήνα.

Ο υδραυλικός που το είχε φτιάξει μου είπε ότι έχει μάλλον έχει χαλάσει η βαλβίδα (πρωτότυπο), Καταλαβαίνω ότι δημιουργείται υψηλή πίεση και για αυτό τρέχει η βαλβίδα

Το δοχείο διαστολής τι ακριβώς κάνει; και έστω ότι αποσυνδεθεί το κύκλωμα θα πάθει κάτι το δοχείο διαστολής?

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή, ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!  :Smile:

----------


## nyannaco

Για αρχή ρίξε μια ματιά στο http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67465
Κατ'αρχήν έχε υπ'όψη σου ότι οι βαλβίδες αυτές αν αρχίσουν να τρέχουν, δεν σταματάνε ποτέ. Πιάνουν άλατα και δεν στεγανοποιούν πλέον.
Ο υδραυλικός πολύ καλά έκανε και έβαλε το δοχείο διαστολής, αλλά αν όπως λες έχετε όντως υψηλή πίεση (πόση πίεση έχετε δηλαδή; ) καλό είναι να μπει ένας μειωτής πίεσης στην κεντρική παροχή, όχι μόνο για να σου λύσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, αλλά για να προστατέψει και όλη την εγκατάσταση και τις συσκευές. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλό είναι η πίεση να περιορίζεται στα 4 bar το πολύ.
Τα 12 ή 14 bar βαλβίδα ασφαλείας είναι πάααρα πολλά, και πλέον η "ασφάλεια" είναι πολύ συζητήσιμη. Πρέπει να λυθεί το πρόβλημα, για να μην έχει διαρροή με βαλβίδα 8-10 bar το πολύ.
Τώρα τα περί μαύρης μανιβέλας με μπερδεύουν, δεν το κατάλαβα. Αν μπορείς βγάλε καμμιά φωτογραφία και ανέβασες να δούμε.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τι βοηθεια να δωσουμε αν δεν μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις τι εχει κανει??ανεβασε τουλαχιστον μια φωτο.
Καταρχην τα δοχειο διαστολης που εβαλε ειναι ακυρο.Ισως καποτε να εκανε κατι...
Εφοσον εχεις υψηλη πιεση στο κυκλωμα η λυση ειναι να μπει ενας μειωτης πιεσης σε ολο το δικτυο καλυτερα να ησυχασεις.

----------


## nyannaco

> Καταρχην τα δοχειο διαστολης που εβαλε ειναι ακυρο.


Γιατί το λες αυτό Βασίλη; Δοχείο διαστολής πρέπει να υπάρχει κανονικά σε κάθε θερμοσίφωνα. Πρέπει βέβαια και να είναι ρυθμισμένο στη σωστή πίεση, γιατί αν έχει π.χ. 6 bar από το δίκτυο και το ΔΔ είναι στα 2, είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.

----------


## UV.

> Καταλαβαίνω ότι δημιουργείται υψηλή πίεση και για αυτό τρέχει η βαλβίδα


Στέλιο υποθέτω ότι δεν πάει το μυαλό σου ότι η βαλβίδα εσωτερικά  είναι κάπως έτσι  :W00t: 
και αντί να αλλάξεις την προβληματική βαλβίδα ψάχνεις τα δοχεία διαστολής κλπ επιστήμη το έκανες  :Anxious:

----------


## nyannaco

Νίκο, ακόμη και αν η βαλβίδα είναι όντως έτσι εσωτερικά, αυτό δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος, παρά μόνο μέρος του συμπτώματος. Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες (σωστή εγκατάσταση) η πίεση δεν πρέπει να ανεβαίνει τόσο ώστε να ανοίγει η βαλβίδα, οπότε και δεν θα γίνει έτσι, τουλάχιστον όχι στην Αθήνα. Η συσσώρευση αλάτων στην τσιμούχα και στην έδρα της αρχίζει από τη στιγμή που η βαλβίδα αρχίζει να ανοίγει λόγω υπέρβασης της πίεσης. 
Η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας ΔΕΝ είναι όργανο ρύθμισης της πίεσης, αλλά όργανο ασφαλείας για την αποφυγή του μπουμ. Τη ρύθμιση της πίεσης αναλαμβάνει (α) ο μειωτής πίεσης, όπου χρειάζεται, και (β) το (σωστά πρεσσαρισμένο) δοχείο διαστολής.

----------


## stknightmare

1) η μαύρη μανιβέλα
2) το δοχείο διαστολής
3) η σύνδεση
4) οι σωλήνες της σύνδεσης

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον σας, η εγκατάσταση είναι καινούργια (5-6 μήνες).

----------


## nyannaco

Κατατοπιστικές οι φωτογραφίες. Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα από το ότι ο εγκαταστάτης άφησε το ΔΔ με την πίεση που έρχεται από το εργοστάσιο, ήτοι 1.5 bar (αν δεν είχε χάσει και καθόλου όσο ήταν αποθηκευμένο), ενώ η πίεση του δικτύου είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, οπότε είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.
Αν έχεις επικοινωνία με τον υδραυλικό που τα έβαλε, ρώτησέ τον αν φούσκωσε το ΔΔ και πόσο, ή το άφησε όπως αγοράστηκε (θα το έπαιζα και με 1,05 απόδοση  :Wink: )
Η μαύρη μανιβέλα, που λες, είναι απλά το καπάκι της βαλβίδας του δοχείου (βαλβίδα λάστιχου αυτοκινήτου είναι).
Για να φτιαχτεί:
Κατ'αρχήν πιέζεις για κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου τη βελόνα της βαλβίδας, να δεις αν θα βγάλει αέρα ή νερό. Αν βγάλει αέρα ΟΚ, αν βγάλει νερό έχει τρυπήσει η μεμβράνη του δοχείου και θέλει αντικατάσταση (πιθανότατα όχι πάντως).
Τοποθετείς μειωτήρα πίεσης με μανόμετρο, ει δυνατόν στην κεντρική παροχή, διαφορετικά πριν την εισαγωγή (και πριν τη ΒΑ και το ΔΔ). Θα το ρυθμίσεις στα 4 bar.
Αντικαθιστάς τη ΒΑ με καινούργια, στα 8 bar.
Αφαιρείς το ΔΔ (εφόσον δεν έχει τρυπήσει η μεμβράνη), αδειάζεις το νερό, μετράς την πίεση στη βαλβίδα (99% θα βρεις το πολύ 1.5 bar), το φουσκώνεις στα 4 bar και το ξανατοποθετείς.
Αν γίνουν αυτά σωστά, δεν θα ξανατρέξει η βαλβίδα, και δεν θα έχεις τρελλές πιέσεις με όλα τα προβλήματα που συνεπάγονται.

----------


## stknightmare

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο πολύ κατατοπιστικότατος.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς κάνει το δοχείο διαστολής (Προφυλάσσει από υψηλή διαφορά στην πίεση)?

----------


## nyannaco

Ναι. Το νερό όταν ζεσταίνεται διαστέλλεται. Επειδή όμως δεν έχει πού να διοχετεύσει τον επιπλέον όγκο (χωρίς ΔΔ), ανεβαίνει η πίεση. Ο ρόλος του ΔΔ είναι να παραλάβει τον επιπλέον όγκο, ώστε να αποτρέψει τη μεγάλη αύξηση της πίεσης (με άμεση συνέπεια το άνοιγμα της ΒΑ, και δευτερευόντως καταπόνηση όλης της εγκατάσταση, που μπορεί να βγάλει προβλήματα εν καιρώ).

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλησπερα σας εγω προσοπικα την εβγαλα την καταραμενη την βαλβιβιδα . ενα βιντεακι απο εμενα   https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=0rXwcDkobUY  :Lol:

----------


## nyannaco

Τι εννοείς, την κατάργηςες τελείως; Αν ναι, ελπίζω να μην μένεις κοντά μου!
Σοβαρά, τώρα, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό.

----------

vasilimertzani (16-11-14)

----------


## stknightmare

Μάρκα μειωτή και περίπου τι κόστος να κοιτάξω?

Θα την βγάλω και εγώ την βαλβίδα να δω αν ανατινάζεται, τσάμπα το κάνουν οι Mythbusters δλδ ;p

----------


## vasilimertzani

http://www.kotsovos.gr/index.php/mai...%CF%82-easyrid 
αυτη ειναι μονο για θερσμοσιφωνα ,υπαρχουν και φτηνοτερες.κατι τετοιο μπορεις να βαλεις για ολο το δικτυο να μην εχεις υψηλη πιεση.


Νικο
ειπα για το δοχειο γιατι οι διαφορα πιεσης ειναι τοση που δεν το δικαιολογει(τοσα σπιτια δουλευουν χωρις αυτο).Ισα ισα ειναι καλο να μπει αλλα το βρισκω περιτο σε σχεση με ενα ρυθμιστη πιεσης.Μετα εχουμε τα εξης .Αυτο θελει καθε χρονο συντηρηση που σημαινει σε 2-3 χρονια που δεν τα συντηρει κανεις δεν θα υπαρχει.Κατοπιν αν βγαλεις το νερο απο αυτα στα δυο χρονια θα βρεις μεσα βατραχια λογω ακινησιας.Ειναι ενοχλητικο..
Τ
Προτου πουμε για 8bar βαλβιδα ας ανεβασει μια φωτο με την max πιεση λειτουργιας του θερμοσιφωνα γιατι ορισμενοι ειναι στα 8 bar,

ΥΓ καποια δοχεια δεν θελουν παραπανω πληρωση απο οτι ειναι προρυθμισμενα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Νικο
> ειπα για το δοχειο γιατι οι διαφορα πιεσης ειναι τοση που δεν το δικαιολογει(τοσα σπιτια δουλευουν χωρις αυτο).Ισα ισα ειναι καλο να μπει αλλα το βρισκω περιτο σε σχεση με ενα ρυθμιστη πιεσης.Μετα εχουμε τα εξης .Αυτο θελει καθε χρονο συντηρηση που σημαινει σε 2-3 χρονια που δεν τα συντηρει κανεις δεν θα υπαρχει.Κατοπιν αν βγαλεις το νερο απο αυτα στα δυο χρονια θα βρεις μεσα βατραχια λογω ακινησιας.Ειναι ενοχλητικο..
> Τ
> Προτου πουμε για 8bar βαλβιδα ας ανεβασει μια φωτο με την max πιεση λειτουργιας του θερμοσιφωνα γιατι ορισμενοι ειναι στα 8 bar,


Βασίλη,
Το ότι τόσα σπίτια δουλέυουν χωρίς αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό. Επίσης αμέτρητοι οδηγοί κυκλοφορούν κάθε μέρα χωρίς ζώνη/κράνος, και γυρίζουν για χρόνια κάθε μέρα σπίτια τους, κάποιοι όμως μια μέρα δεν γυρίζουν.
Πάρα πολλά από αυτά λειτουργούν "χωρίς πρόβλημα" είτε γιατί το δίκτυο στην περιοχή τους δεν έχει μεγάλη πίεση, είτε γιατί οι ΒΑ ανοίγουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο, είτε γιατί κάτι γατόνια υδραυλικοί τρυπάνε το διάφραγμα του ενσωματωμένου στη ΒΑ αντεπίστροφου. Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα ούτε να ποντάρω στην καλή μου τύχη, ούτε να τρέχει κάθε τρεις και λίγο η ΒΑ, ούτε να πίνω τα νερά του θερμοσίφωνα. Γι'αυτό και θεωρώ τα σωστά μέτρα ασφαλείας επιβεβλημένα. Στην τελική, όμως, είναι θέμα επιλογής του καθενός.
Ναι, ΟΚ, θέλει κάποια συντήρηση. Τσάμπα όμως στη ζωή δεν είναι τίποτα.




> ΥΓ καποια δοχεια δεν θελουν παραπανω πληρωση απο οτι ειναι προρυθμισμενα.


Εδώ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω ευθέως. Η πίεση του ΔΔ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ρυθμίζεται στη στατική πίεση του κρύου δικτύου, γιατί διαφορετικά χάνουμε σε ωφέλιμο όγκο. Αν είναι πολύ παραπάνω η πίεση, η μεμβράνη του ΔΔ δεν θα ενδίδει ώστε να παραλάβει τη διαστολή, με αποτέλεσμα να μην διατηρείται η πίεση στα επιθυμητά όρια. Αν είναι πολύ κάτω (στην πράξη συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει στα ΔΔ σε μπόιλερ και θερμοσίφωνες, όπως και στου φίλου μας εδώ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα), τότε με το που θα μπει το δοχείο στο δίκτυο, το νερό λόγω της πολύ μεγαλύτερης πίεσης του δικτύου θα καταλάβει ένα μεγαλο μέρος του δοχείου, αφήνοντας πολύ μικρότερο από τον αρχικό όγκο διαθέσιμο για να παραλάβει τη διαστολή.
Παράδειγμα για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, με βάση αυτό τον οδηγό υπολογισμού της Reflex, σελίδα 11:
Για νερό δικτύου 10°C και ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στους 60°C, συντελεστής διαστολής (0.0171 - 0.0003 = ) 0.0168
Ογκος διαστολής 0.0168 x 80lt = 1.344lt
Για πίεση δικτύου 4 bar (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εφόσον τοποθετηθεί μειωτής) και ΒΑ στα 8 bar, συντελεστής πίεσης από τον πίνακα, 0.45
Αρα, απαιτούμενος όγκος δοχείου διαστολής (για να μην υπερβαίνει η πίεση τα 8 bar), 1.344lt / 0.45 = 2.987lt
Αν αφήσουμε το 8lt ΔΔ στη εργοστασιακή προρύθμιση του 1.5 bar, με το που θα συνδεθεί στα 4 bar του δικτύου, η μεμβράνη θα υποχωρήσει και το νερό θα καταλάβει τα ( (4.0 - 1.5) x 8  / 4 = ) 5lt, αφήνοντας διαθέσιμα για τη διαστολή μόνο τα υπόλοιπα 3lt, όταν χρειαζόμαστε 2.987lt! Είμαστε δηλαδή εντελώς οριακά, και αν έρθει λίγο πιο κρύο νερό το χειμλώνα (που θα συμβεί), ή χάσει λίγο αέρα το δοχείο (που θα συμβεί), βγαίνουμε εκτός ορίων και η βαλβίδα ανοίγει, αν δεν είναι κολλημένη. Αν είναι, η πίεση φεύγει και πάνω από τα 8 bar. 
Γι'αυτό είναι τόσο σημαντική η σωστή προρύθμιση του ΔΔ στη στατική πίεση.

----------


## stknightmare

Γράφει ο θερμοσίφωνας normal pressure 10 bar.

Όποιος είναι του επαγγέλματος και μπορεί να αναλάβει κάτι τέτοιο ας μου στείλει ένα pm (μείωση πίεσης στο κεντρικό ρολόι).  :Smile:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βασίλη,
> Το ότι τόσα σπίτια δουλέυουν χωρίς αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστό. Επίσης αμέτρητοι οδηγοί κυκλοφορούν κάθε μέρα χωρίς ζώνη/κράνος, και γυρίζουν για χρόνια κάθε μέρα σπίτια τους, κάποιοι όμως μια μέρα δεν γυρίζουν.
> Πάρα πολλά από αυτά λειτουργούν "χωρίς πρόβλημα" είτε γιατί το δίκτυο στην περιοχή τους δεν έχει μεγάλη πίεση, είτε γιατί οι ΒΑ ανοίγουν κάθε τρεις και λίγο, είτε γιατί κάτι γατόνια υδραυλικοί τρυπάνε το διάφραγμα του ενσωματωμένου στη ΒΑ αντεπίστροφου. Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα ούτε να ποντάρω στην καλή μου τύχη, ούτε να τρέχει κάθε τρεις και λίγο η ΒΑ, ούτε να πίνω τα νερά του θερμοσίφωνα. Γι'αυτό και θεωρώ τα σωστά μέτρα ασφαλείας επιβεβλημένα. Στην τελική, όμως, είναι θέμα επιλογής του καθενός.
> Ναι, ΟΚ, θέλει κάποια συντήρηση. Τσάμπα όμως στη ζωή δεν είναι τίποτα.
> 
> 
> Εδώ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω ευθέως. Η πίεση του ΔΔ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ρυθμίζεται στη στατική πίεση του κρύου δικτύου, γιατί διαφορετικά χάνουμε σε ωφέλιμο όγκο. Αν είναι πολύ παραπάνω η πίεση, η μεμβράνη του ΔΔ δεν θα ενδίδει ώστε να παραλάβει τη διαστολή, με αποτέλεσμα να μην διατηρείται η πίεση στα επιθυμητά όρια. Αν είναι πολύ κάτω (στην πράξη συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει στα ΔΔ σε μπόιλερ και θερμοσίφωνες, όπως και στου φίλου μας εδώ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα), τότε με το που θα μπει το δοχείο στο δίκτυο, το νερό λόγω της πολύ μεγαλύτερης πίεσης του δικτύου θα καταλάβει ένα μεγαλο μέρος του δοχείου, αφήνοντας πολύ μικρότερο από τον αρχικό όγκο διαθέσιμο για να παραλάβει τη διαστολή.
> Παράδειγμα για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, με βάση αυτό τον οδηγό υπολογισμού της Reflex, σελίδα 11:
> Για νερό δικτύου 10°C και ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στους 60°C, συντελεστής διαστολής (0.0171 - 0.0003 = ) 0.0168
> ...


Niko εχεις δικιο για τα δοχεια δεν διαφωνω.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ(δεν ειμαι και εξειδικευμενος σε αυτο) οτι κραταει ο θερμοσιφωνας καποιο κενο κομματι με αερα και δουλευει αυτο σαν ΔΔ ,δεν μπορω να εξηγησω αλλιως πως δουλευουν χωρις.
Για το δοαχειο και εγω αυτα γνωριζα .Βρηκα ομως καποια τα οποια ο κατασκευαστης δεν προτεινε πληρωση τους..Πρεπει να ψαξω να βρω ποια ειναι....

----------


## nyannaco

> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ(δεν ειμαι και εξειδικευμενος σε αυτο) οτι κραταει ο θερμοσιφωνας καποιο κενο κομματι με αερα και δουλευει αυτο σαν ΔΔ


Μπα, δεν... Πέραν του ότι η λήψη της εξαγωγής του ζεστού είναι επάνω, ακόμη κι αν κρατήσει ένα μικρό θύλακα αέρα στην αρχική πλήρωση, με την κυκλοφορία του νερού θα φύγει. Σκέψου ότι κάποιοι υδραυλικοί αφήνουν ένα τυφλό κατακόρυφο κομμάτι σωλήνα γύρω στο μισό μέτρο πάνω από τα σημεία υδροληψίας, για να λειτουργήσει ως αντιπληγματικό, και ακόμη και αυτό με τον καιρό τελικά γεμίζει νερό - και είναι πολύ πολύ δυσμενέστερο για το νερό, από το καζάνι του θερμοσίφωνα. Αν δεν υπάρχει διαχωριστική μεμβράνη, το νερό αργά ή γρήγορα θα εκτοπίσει τον αέρα.

----------

vasilimertzani (19-11-14)

----------


## stknightmare

Παιδιά όταν μια βαλβίδα είναι 12-14 αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην ουσία αν πάει η πίεση στους 14 ανοίγουν και οι 2, ενώ αντίστοιχα αν πάει 12 ανοίγει μόνο η 12 αρα?

Σωστή πίεση για την κεντρική παροχή είναι 3-4 bar?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Παιδιά όταν μια βαλβίδα είναι 12-14 αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην ουσία αν πάει η πίεση στους 14 ανοίγουν και οι 2, ενώ αντίστοιχα αν πάει 12 ανοίγει μόνο η 12 αρα?
> 
> Σωστή πίεση για την κεντρική παροχή είναι 3-4 bar?


ναι και ναι.

----------


## stknightmare

Guys πως μπορώ να μετρήσω την πίεση του νερού?

----------


## nyannaco

Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος χωρίς υδραυλικές επεμβάσεις είναι να προσαρμόσεις ένα μανόμετρο με το κατάλληλο ρακόρ σε μία βρύση μπαλκονιού με εξωτερικό σπείρωμα. Μετράς τη διάσταση του σπειρώματος (3/4", ή σπανιότερα, 1/2"), πας σε ένα κατάστημα με υδραυλικά και ζητάς ένα μανόμετρο 10 bar και ό,τι εξαρτήματα χρειάζεται για να το προσαρμόσεις στο σπείρωμα της βρύσης. Αφού το προσαρμόσεις, με όλες τις άλλες παροχές κλειστές, ανοίγεις τη βρύση και παίρνεις την ένδειξη στο μανόμετρο. Καλό θα είναι να πάρεις μανόμετρο που να ταιριάζει και σε μειωτή πίεσης, ώστε αν χρειαστεί να βάλεις τελικά, να μην αγοράζεις άλλο.

----------


## stknightmare

Εννοείς να μην τρέχει κάποια βρύση ή να κλείσω όλες τις βάνες ώστε να μην υπάρχει νερό στο κύκλωμα?

Ούτε που το είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω το μανόμετρο στη βρύση :P

----------


## stknightmare

Κάτι ακόμα να τερματίζει στο μανόμετρο η απλά να περνάει από ένα σωλήνα στον οποίο είναι πάνω το μανόμετρο (κάποιο είδος ταφ?).

----------


## nyannaco

> Εννοείς να μην τρέχει κάποια βρύση ή να κλείσω όλες τις βάνες ώστε να μην υπάρχει νερό στο κύκλωμα?


το πρώτο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Κάτι ακόμα να τερματίζει στο μανόμετρο η απλά να περνάει από ένα σωλήνα στον οποίο είναι πάνω το μανόμετρο (κάποιο είδος ταφ?).


Δεν παίζει ρόλο στη στατική πίεση (χωρίς ροή) το πού θα βάλεις το μανόμετρο. Ό,που ειναι πιο εύκολο, γι'αυτό είπα στη βρύση.

Χρονια πολλά!

----------


## stknightmare

Οπότε τερματίζω στο μανόμετρο και ανοίγω την βρύση για να δω την πίεση. σωστά?

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστά, αυτό είναι.

----------


## stknightmare

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές Νίκο και για τις συμβουλές!  :Smile:

----------


## stknightmare

Μέτρηση με μανόμετρο 5.5 bar ;p

----------


## nyannaco

Πολύ είναι. Καλό ειναι να βάλεις μείωση στην κεντρική παροχή, όχι μόνο για το θερμοσίφωνα αλλά και για όλη την εγκατάσταση και το πλυντήριο/α.

----------


## stknightmare

Έχεις δίκιο Νίκο! ψάχνω υδραυλικό τώρα. χαχαχα άσε

----------


## stknightmare

> ( (4.0 - 1.5) x 8 / 4 = ) 5lt


Νίκο μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο τι είναι το καθετί γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί (δεν καταλαβαίνω)

δεν μου βγαίνει η πράξη βασικά γιατί αν πχ η πίεση είναι 4 και το δίκτυο έχει 4 αυτό βγάζει μηδέν δλδ τι σημαίνει αυτό maximum απόδοση 8 λίτρων σχετικά με το δοχείο διαστολής που είναι 8 λίτρα?

----------


## nyannaco

Έτσι. Σημαίνει οτι η μεμβράνη δεν θα υποχωρήσει καθόλου με τη στατική πίεση του δικτύου, με το νερό κρύο, όποτε σου μένουν και τα 8λιτρα του δοχείου διαθέσιμη για να παραλάβουν τον όγκο της διαστολής.

----------

